# Getting married, moving, and a new start.



## CindyLouBou (Nov 17, 2013)

Hello! 

My name is Cindy and currently I am engaged to a Dutch. We are planning on getting married and moving me over to the Netherlands. In the meantime between work, I've been trying to study the language and get as much info as I can online before I do get over there (which will be a good while, but we're hoping for 3 years max). I know immigration is a bit strict over there and pretty difficult to obtain visas and eventually a citizenship. And that's what I'm trying to get to, a citizenship in the Netherlands. I have visited over there so I'm not just jumping away blindfolded. He has a job and his company is currently paying for his university studies to catch up on more recent IT things. I went to college here in the US for cosmetology. I am a master cosmetologist, meaning I can do hair, nails, and skin, and eventually I do want to open up my own salon in the Netherlands that sells and uses mostly American products that other expats can't get and introduce to the Dutch. I have talked with an American expat who is also a hairdresser and she opened up her own salon running out of her house but she really didn't give me quite the information that I needed as she was moving back to the states. Since I'm not at that point yet I don't want to be too overwhelmed by what all I'll have to do for that. But right now I would love any suggestions as to what kind of free online learning Dutch you guys may know of, if it will be easier for me to come over there because he is native and has a good job, what do you think of my future salon idea, etc.

Thanks for reading this long bit and for any replies ^w^


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Don't get hung up just yet on the idea of taking Dutch citizenship. You have to have lived in the Netherlands for a few years - and the requirements could well change in the next few years anyhow.

As far as learning Dutch, or any language for that matter, I assume you have some sort of "learn Dutch" program - most likely on CD or DVD. To supplement that, see if your fiancé can send you some children's books in Dutch. (Hey, that's how the Dutch kids learn the language!) 

For information about setting up a business, cosmetologists or whatever, you should get familiar with the europa.eu site which has loads of information about working and studying in the various EU countries. Although it's meant primarily for Europeans looking to exercise their rights of free movement, lots of the information is relevant for non-EU nationals looking to move to the various countries. And there are links and references to local (i.e. Dutch) official websites. (BTW, the Dutch government websites are very often available in both English and Dutch, making your research a whole bunch easier.)
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## CindyLouBou (Nov 17, 2013)

I do know I have to live there a few years before getting a citizenship. But as I said in the post, that's just something I'm aiming to get. I just want to be on top of everything so it'll be easier on myself. I don't want to be there 6 years and can barely have a conversation with someone, you know?

And yes I already have some from the last visit! 

Thank you very much for the information ^w^ I don't want to open a shop right away or anything as soon as I get there. It's just an idea that I have that one day I might can do. Other than that I do want to be in a salon over there even if I only get hired as an apprentice at first and I'm fine with that because I'll pretty much be starting anew with everything.


----------

